# I've launched mine ;)



## GTX (Mar 15, 2008)

So hi to every one well its night here but when you will read it, probably outside will be day so i've launched my site its a little page that is hosted by another big wibsite so as techpowerup is the most visited website by me i have copied the forum formulation as in here cause it  for real. Real reason i've posted i need your help, feedback. So please visit it you will probably become a moderator who knows ...  

*http://flipit.ucoz.com/​**http://flipit.ucoz.com/​**http://flipit.ucoz.com/​*
As some one asked down there what it is gonna be about:
About Computing hardware software and i guess thats all


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 15, 2008)

I signed up


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 15, 2008)

Same here. (Well, signing up)


----------



## GTX (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 15, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I signed up



+1


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 15, 2008)

Signed up!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 15, 2008)

What is your community going to be mostly about? PC? Cars? Console gaming?


----------



## OrbitzXT (Mar 15, 2008)

Color schemes are extremely important to me, I find the one on your site to be...unfriendly on the eyes =p It takes a lot of effort to have your own site and I applaud you for that. I mean look at this site, everything is very clear, the site isn't too busy with random calendars or polls. The colors are nice and easy to read. Just my two cents.


----------



## GTX (Mar 15, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> What is your community going to be mostly about? PC? Cars? Console gaming?



gaming and hardware something like techpowerup but 1000 times littererer


----------



## Snipe343 (Mar 15, 2008)

I signed up XD


----------



## GTX (Mar 16, 2008)

Thank you all very much for signing up if i could  i would give you all by a bear  
THNX again PEACE


----------



## Kreij (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice site. Contrary to Orbitz, I like the color scheme.
Modern looking with a flare of bright color (orange), but not ostentatious.
Good job.

Edit : I just checked out the forums. It is almost an exact clone of TPU forums.
You may want to at least change the sections names a bit so people do not think it's a direct rip-off of TPU.
Just my opinion.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 16, 2008)

Joined. I'll help you mod if you want....since ya know, you stole my MMORPG clubhouse, /cough. Hah. 

I also think you need to change it a bit from TPU, it is way too similar. Make it a little unique.


----------



## overclocker (Mar 16, 2008)

i signed up to


----------



## FlipIt (Mar 22, 2008)

*NICe Web Site BRO!!*

ITS a  site but there are only 9 users ... we have to do some feedback!


----------



## FlipIt (Mar 24, 2008)

We still work on the Design we try to change it with another...
It's a case theme if i can call it so...


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 25, 2008)

Signed up


----------



## oli_ramsay (Mar 27, 2008)

Signed up!


----------

